# first him, now me



## medzi (Mar 3, 2010)

My husband has been really depressed for years. He wasn't interested in sex at all and I was left feeling bad about myself and wondering what was wrong with me. It caused a lot of fights. At the time, he kept making some sort of excuse why he wasn't interested in sex and we didn't realize it was depression. He started on prozac a few months ago and has been a lot happier and that has been nice, however, any sex drive he did have (not much at all) is totally gone. We have had sex once in three months. Last week, he went back to the doctor to switch drugs because he says he knows sex is important and is trying to work on it...but now, I don't think about sex anymore, I don't want it anymore, and I don't even feel interested. Its just been a problem for so long that I've just accepted it or something. The last time we had sex was over Christmas holidays and I honestly don't even remember anything about it. I don't know what to do anymore. I don't feel close to him that way anymore or something...it sucks. It is like we are just good friends. I hate it so much. It's just been an issue and a fight for so long. I never meant to start feeling this way and I don't want to at all. Any advice?


----------



## Master.of.the.Cave (Jan 16, 2011)

:-(


----------



## medzi (Mar 3, 2010)

It is so hard to make a decision to end it. Besides the sex - our relationship is really great...but it has just become so 'friendly' and not special, I guess. 

I am sorry about your situation - it is so hard! That is exactly how my husband was. I did everything in the book to try to get his attention and to no avail. It hurts that now I am just done with trying and I think I've just accepted it, and now it seems like he wants to try. I am just over it or something. I want it, I do, but I'm just tired of trying.

I hope everything works out for you MOTC. My husband is 28 and I am 27 and we don't have any children. Sometimes I wonder if things are already this bad in our sex life it is only going to get worse. Intimacy is very important to me - or it least it was - now I've just given up and I am just use to not getting it. Frustrating...


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Since now your husband's tool is kicking again! Use it as often as possible! Enjoy and have fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

medzi said:


> I hope everything works out for you MOTC. *My husband is 28 and I am 27 and we don't have any children*. Sometimes I wonder if things are already this bad in our sex life it is only going to get worse. Intimacy is very important to me - or it least it was - now I've just given up and I am just use to not getting it. Frustrating...


U guys are too young to have these sort of issues. I know alot is tied to his meds and his depression. But if something is addressed soon, look forward to either a marriage lifetime of very little sex or you just being fed up and having a PA. 

Its stuns me how us married folks can become sexually imcompatible (sp?) over the years. Makes me wonder does 1 already have issues sexually, but masks them just to get us to walk down the aisle, when they know afterward its harder to just walk away. I take my hat off to couples where both of them have a high level of sex after about a decade of marriage. Its not that way for me, and it truely is sad and frustrating, and there is nothing i can do about it.


----------



## Master.of.the.Cave (Jan 16, 2011)

:-(


----------

